# Buying Met tickets (dusk of the gods)



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

50-some days till the Siegfried broadcast, and i'm plannin the REAL DEAL for Götterdämmitslong. 

I'm thinkin day one, 1/27, the 40 dollar family circle tickets. Any input or advice, opinions? let us discuss. 

I noticed Gary Lehman was not to be Siegfried for a few of the dates, I wanted to make sure I saw one of the Lehman dates, just for continuity.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

If you have any interest in getting on the guest list for the singers I can pass on some tips that were given to me by a long time Met goer. Though I'm not sure how sociable the cast will be after busting their butts onstage for 4-5 hours. Aside from that, no real advice or opinions except to eat elsewhere than the Met cafe unless you are a fair bit wealthier than I


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Are the single tickets on sale? I've already killed my credit card with tickets for three (La Boheme, Rodelinda, Faust) on the first weekend of December but it surely would be a treat to see Die Walküre (my favorite opera in the world) live with JK (my current favorite singer in the world)! Have been trying to decide if I want to be that crazy.

I assumed the Ring operas sold out immediately and it was impossible to get tickets?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Are the single tickets on sale? I've already killed my credit card with tickets for three (La Boheme, Rodelinda, Faust) on the first weekend of December but it surely would be a treat to see Die Walküre (my favorite opera in the world) live with JK (my current favorite singer in the world)! Have been trying to decide if I want to be that crazy.
> 
> I assumed the Ring operas sold out immediately and it was impossible to get tickets?


Yes, single tickets went on sale about 4 weeks ago if memory serves.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Are the single tickets on sale? I've already killed my credit card with tickets for three (La Boheme, Rodelinda, Faust) on the first weekend of December but it surely would be a treat to see Die Walküre (my favorite opera in the world) live with JK (my current favorite singer in the world)! Have been trying to decide if I want to be that crazy.
> 
> I assumed the Ring operas sold out immediately and it was impossible to get tickets?


Go for it girl!! You always regret the things you _don't_ do far more than the things you _do_ do.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

That's true, but to be honest I was hoping for some good news about JK's surgery.  It worries me very much as I am thinking the Met would be quick indeed to publicize happy news as I can't be the only one holding off on ordering tickets.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Waltraud Meier is singing Waltraute? OH HAPPY DAY!


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

I went with the 27th, Row D of the family circle, off to house-left a little bit. its actually RIGHT behind the little drawing of some steps in the diagram, but i'm hopin that won't be a problem. 

Yeah! it'll be opening night... lets hope The Machine doesn't malfunction. the one thing i'm skeptical about is the fact that earlier in the run it might be less developed and less good (because that's how Walkure went) but i can always go to the Broadcast a few weeks later. 

AND- i second the bit about Waltraud Meier.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

rgz said:


> Yes, single tickets went on sale about 4 weeks ago if memory serves.


Apparently not yet at my membership level (Member)--Subscribers and Patrons only is the message I get every time I check... :-(


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Apparently not yet at my membership level (Member)--Subscribers and Patrons only is the message I get every time I check... :-(


No, they're on sale for the general public. You don't even need a membership to buy single tickets at this time. The exclusive time for patrons, subscribers, and guild members is over. Something wrong with your browser's cookies, maybe?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I envy you people in New York or within driving distance of this thing! Wagner is not even performed in my country, let alone city! Extremely tempted to do something crazy like buy and commit to a $300 seat and then worry about the few thousand for airfare and accommodations later!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Well, it's not in driving distance for me either, Couchie! I'm going to be burning the credit card again for airline tickets! Not to mention the exorbitant hotel rates.

But it will be worth it!

Will erase my cookies and see if that helps. Of course, I'm looking for tickets to Walküre next year, maybe that's the problem.

ETA: have cleared the cache. Checked the other Ring operas, all of which show single tickets available (albeit only for one performance of Rheingold). Here's what I get at Die Walküre:










Maybe they are all sold out? No, Faust isn't sold out. Although I am very happily surprised at how full the Met is for the Kaufmann recital!

I guess it's back to the telephone--or I may just wait until next year. It's possible that money will be no object by then  if certain personal things pan out, and if that is the case I am sure there will be a ticket to be had. /insert fingers-crossed smilie here


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh come on, NC is totally within driving distance! According to Google maps it's only half a Ring Cycle away!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Yes, Couchie, but then you have to park. And that alone costs more than a flight!

My question about buying a ticket for Die Walküre was solved when I went back and read the fine print in the brochure. There are 3 performances and they are only (for now) being sold as part of the 3 cycles. Boo. And of the 3, only two are with el Guapo, so I'll be waiting to see what develops on those two days. Maybe the 3 cycles won't sell out? (unlikely) leading to single tickets being up for sale. :-(


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> ... then you have to park. And that alone costs more than a flight!


lol indeed. i'm a little over an hour from trenton new jersey, and i'm parking my car there, and taking a train the rest of the way. totals about 50 bucks when transportation is all said n done.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

AmericanGesamtkunstwerk said:


> Götterdämmitslong.


I hadn't noticed this before! Hilarious!:lol:

:tiphat:


----------

